# BBQ Guru for my Backwoods Smoker Clone



## rodgedaddy5 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello all, I am currently working on a clone of a large backwoods smoker.  Sized close to the Piglet plus.  Smoke Chamber about 25 Cubic Feet, fire Box about 7.5 cubic feet.  I plan on going with a BBQ Guru Cyberq, and saw that the fans are on sale now for like $40 off.

My question to you all is how much fan do I need for a smoker this large.  Will one Pitbull 25 CFM do the trick?  I will have two air intakes so adding another fan is not the problem, just more money.  I am looking to save money where I can and if I can get the fan/fans now before I need it, for a reduced price, I want to jump on it.

Also in the future I would like to add a Kamodo Joe to my outdoor kitchen and am wondering if the 25 CFM fan would be too much for a little egg, which would lead me to by a smaller fan when the time comes.  Not too important right now, but still on my mind.

Thanks in advance for your imput.


----------

